# Victory VAP Arrows



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

i use the 400 spine. i now the inside diameter is .166 here is a link to the outside diameter... http://www.victoryarchery.com/carbon-arrows/hunting/victory-armour-piercing/


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

I have some, the quality of the components are questionable at best. I don't think I got two pins that even looked the same. Points were better but worse than any others I've handled from different manufacturers.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I used the 600's as my field arrows this year and have no complaints. They performed very well.


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Shooting them out of my target compound, by virtue of the fact that they're considerably cheaper than Protours, and seem to produce good results. Also _extremely_ tough arrows.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Tougher than ACE's, very light and fast....I ended up using some ACE pins that were lightly sanded down in a drill with them and they worked great!

SB


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i got a dozen nano force V1 600 victory arrows to test last year which were their top end arrows then...their specs had 0.206" OD , 0.166" ID and 4.9 grains per inch..

the current VAP 600 have the same ID but is now 0.212" OD and 5.3 grains per inch and also 31" stock length vs 30" before..all specs from the LAS catalogue..

never got around to completing my V1 600s due to health issues but was wondering why the change..the prices of both are about the same..


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Tougher than ACE's, very light and fast....I ended up using some ACE pins that were lightly sanded down in a drill with them and they worked great!
> 
> SB


I've been shooting them for two field seasons and really like them. The pins really suck. I just use a G nock in mine. I call them the poor man's X-10. I shoot 600's 26 3/4" carbon to carbon. The beauty of the light weight is you can use a 100 grain point in them at this length and get 16+% FOC....And they shoot 260+ FPS at 41# for me out of my Contender E....They shoot like they have eyes. Also, I buy the V-3's which are .003 straightness tolerance. I understand the run out of the straightness is on the ends, and I just cut from both ends and they shoot really great. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't shot them myself. Here's a pic of walk back tuning from 60 yards with the 600's . Remember, I'm an over the hill +60 old fart, not Jesse or Reo.............


----------



## zozzl (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm also an old fart liking the VAP's. I shoot both the V1's and V3's and can't tell the difference downrange. I use g-nocks as well. I use them hunting also -- fabulous penetration!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm happy with the v6 600 VAP's i inherited from my recurve partner when he went to 800's. had previously shot ACC with my 36# compound (unsighted fingers) for 3d. these tuned and are shooting just as well for much less cost. we both use f nocks and feathers.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the 500 and 600. Had a hard time tuning them but once tuned they have given me good service. Definitely shoot better than I can shoot.
I use them for field and 3D...no complaints.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

what nock system works the best with vap


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Easton G nocks...For everything....... have a bunch of packages of nocks that come with the shafts that have never been opened. Probably will end up in the trash someday. Anyone wants them, PM me.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

how does g nocks fit do you need bushings on ends the pin nock bushing help save shaft when hit great info


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

When using the "G" nocks, do they require the bushing or is it just a press fit on the shaft alone?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Goes right in a 500 and a 600. I think they all have .166 inside diameters....But don't quote me on that one.


----------



## Jim18655 (Sep 17, 2011)

Also fit right in a 400. Pretty sure all have the same internal diameter.


----------

